# Come Get Your Coupons!



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

wow! thats fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

awesome, thanks for sharing


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. Was just at Michaels and the coupon did not work.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Well this one will!
http://img.dealspl.us/images/coupon/1/1279291433_6791.pdf


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks Tumblindice!
I'll have to head over to another Michaels. Gotta find one first.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for posting this !


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

halloweenrocks08 said:


> Thanks for sharing. Was just at Michaels and the coupon did not work.


Like I said, I used the Michael's coupon twice yesterday, and it worked both times. Sorry it didn't work for you, for whatever reason.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

some places dont take the internet coupons but most do. it can be store specific.


----------



## Dark Crop (Jun 27, 2010)

BING! awesome thanks!


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks for moving this & subsequently pinning it to the top of the section. Sorry for forgetting there's a area dedicated to coupons.


----------

